# 1st trout of season BROWN



## surewoodys (Jun 24, 2008)

Trolling Conneaut harbor with little cleo Friday, 10+ pound 27 inch Brown.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

What a beaut.... heard about ya on the report at snug harbor...congrats and good job


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a great catch. Congratualtions!!!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

That's awesome nice fish


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats! That's a helluva way to start the season off!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

That would be straight to my wall!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> That would be straight to my wall!
> 
> Myself, I'd take it to a taxidermist first but to each their own.
> 
> Agree that is a beautiful fish though !%


----------

